# خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع



## Alexander.t (21 أغسطس 2010)

*خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*يجماعه المقال ده مقال موجود فى موقع الاقباط الاحرار
 وهو مقال ساخر من جريدة اليوم السابع بعدادعائهم خبر صورة كامليا بالنقاب

********************
*​ 

*

* *خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع
*​ *
*​ *

* *




*​ *مارلين بالنقاب - صورة  حصرية خالص لصحيفة اليوم السابع **​ *  صرح مصدر مسئول لصحيفة اليوم السابع  أن مارلين مونرو قد اشهرت إسلامها   بعد أن بُعثت من جديد ، وقد حصلت اليوم السابع على صورة لمارلين مونرو   بالنقاب فور خروجها من دار الشقاء ، وصرح  مصدر لمندوب اليوم السابع أنه   يتحدى الكنيسة القبطية ان تنكر ان مارلين أسلمت ، وقد صرح مصدر آخر بالأزهر   الشريف ان ضابطاً بأمن الدولة علم بالأمر فاتصل بهم ومنعهم من إشهار  إسلام  مارلين وقد قام باختطافها وتسليمها للكنيسة مما يُعد إنتهاكاً لحقوق   مارلين فى حرية العقيدة وخضوعاً من الدولة لجبروت الكنيسة التى هى دولة   داخل الدولة.
  وقد أشهرت مارلين اسلامها على يد الإعلامى الكبير جداً الذى لا ينشر الا   الصدق كما نعلم ،  الصحفى اللامع محمود سلطان صاحب جريدة "المصريون" ،   الذى صرح بأنه شاهد بعينه النقاب يتدلى على وجه مارلين وأنها استجارت به   لنصرتها ضد الكُفار الذين يريدون حلق شعرها ووضعها فى الدير نتيجة لاسلامها   ، فما كان به الا ان طالبها بترديد الشهادتين فى حضور خالد صلاح رئيس   تحرير اليوم السابع وهانى صلاح الدين مدير تحرير الجريدة والذى صرح  بدوره   أن وراء إسلامها فريق غربى كبير من العلماء الذين أسلموا أيضاً و طالبوه   بعدم ذكر إسمهم خوفاً من انتقام الاقباط الارهابيين الوحشين خالص الذين   يرفعون السيف فى وجوه من اهتدوا الى هدى الاسلام العظيم قائلين لكل منهم :   عُد الى النصرانية والا أقمنا عليك حد الردة!
  وقد صرح المحامى ابو لبة الشهير بالوحش أنه بصدد مقاضاة الكنيسة  لإخضاعها  للتفتيش بحثا عن الملايين التى تسلم حبا فى حالة التقشف والسهر  الروحى  الذى يصاحب شهر رمضان المُعظم ، وقد طالب الوحش  الحكومة المصرية  والنظام  الحاكم بالكف عن "الدلع" الذى تتبعه مع الأقباط وان "تخف شوية  من  منحهم  حقوقهم اللى نازلة عليهم زى الرز" والتى تستفز المسلمين المضطهدين  الذين  لابد لهم من الحصول على قرار جمهورى لبناء اى مسجد وتطالبهم الحكومة  بهدم  أى مسجد قديم ان ارادوا بناء آخر جديد كما حدث بمغاغة بمحافظة  المنيا..






 هذا  وذكر هانى صلاح الدين أن  مارلين مونرو تحفظ اربعة أجزاء من القرآن وكانت  تصوم رمضان 

 وتفطر على سيجارة بانجو ، ولكنه اقنعها ان البانجو حرام وينبغى  عليها ان  تأتى بالحشيش من أفغانستان لتساعد المجاهدين الافغان والطالبان فى  صد هجوم  الكفار ممن يُعادون الإسلام وأتباعه ويشنون عليه الحروب ، وقد  اقتنعت  مارلين بالفعل وأرسلت فى شراء 10 طن حشيش من الملا عمر إيمانا منها  بدعم  الجهاد ضد الكُفار. هذا وسيتابع موقع جريدة اليوم السابع وجريدة  المصريون  حالة مارلين الإيمانية ، وقد نجح جمال سلطان بإقناع مارلين  باعتزال الفن  ولبس النقاب ، وهى الصورة الحصرية التى حصلت عليها جريدة  اليوم السابع  المنشورة عاليه.
  ----
(* مع   الشكر لموقع صوت المسيحى الحر على نشر صورة مارلين مونرو بالنقاب.)*​


----------



## DODY2010 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

ههههههههههههههههههه في ايه انا علي قد معرفتي مارلين توالها الله بمعرفته


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*يجماعه المقال ده مقال موجود فى موقع الاقباط الاحرار
 وهو مقال ساخر من جريدة اليوم السابع بعدادعائهم خبر صورة كامليا بالنقاب*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*عجبي

 شكرا على الخبر الساخر يا كيوبيد
الصور باينة انها تركيب و مفبركة اصلا 

​*


----------



## نفرتاري (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*دى باينة جداااااااااااااااااا انها متركبة
ما خلاص ماتت عايزين ايه تانى
ميرسى يا كيوبيد 
وميرسى يا روز على الصورة*


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

شكرا للخبر والمجهود أخى الغالى


فبركتهم عجيبه جداااا​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

نورتو يجماعه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه الفبركه ​*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

ههههههه اللى عمل الصورة دى استاذ بجد
يارب يفوقوا بقى من الكدب اللى بيحبوا يعيشوا فيه

ميرسى على الخبر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

هايل و شكرا على الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*مقال ساخر وحلو جدا
بس يارب المتخلفين دول يفهموا
شكرا مينا ع الخبر​*


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*ياعم مينا دول قالوا ان بابا الفاتيكان اسلم هههه
مش  فاكر كان مين صراحة بس هما قالوا كدة
جات على  دى يعنى هههه*


----------



## antonius (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

شباب انتم لم تسمعوا عن الدير الذي اسلم فيه كل الرهبان وزوجاتهم وحولوه الى مسجد ؟؟؟  ماذا عن الاسقف الذي تحولت اخت زوجته وعائلتها للاسلام؟؟ الم تسمعوا بها؟؟
ام نسيتم اسلام مايكل جاكسون وتيري هنري والالماني المعادي للاسلام؟؟؟ 
هذه الاكاذب ليست وليدة اليوم يا جماعة!!! من ايام نبيهم ادعوا كذباً ان امبراطور اثيوبيا المسيحي الذي استقبل محمد أسلم زورا وبهتانا!!...يعني سُنّة  الموضوع هذا لا تقلقوا...


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

ههههههه اللى عمل الصورة دى استاذ بجد
يارب يفوقوا بقى من الكدب اللى بيحبوا يعيشوا فيه لى سوائل هو احمس الاول مسلم ولامسيحى على فكر انا حضرت اسلامه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

مقال ساخر وجميل جدا
مرسى  مينا على الخبر​


----------



## emad62 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*صدقني ممكن يصدقدوا هذا الخبر*
*ويطلع علينا من قناه الناس والرحمه على انه حقيقه*
*لاتستغرب اى شى منهم*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

ههههههههههه

ده معرفش ينطق كلمة فى مكالمته مع رشيد

شكرا كيوبيد للخبر الساخر​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

نورتو يجماعه


----------



## Alcrusader (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

*دين بني على الكذب. معقول يغير طريقته؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

نورتو الموضوع


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*



+ cupid + قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههه
هي ديه المسخره للاسلاميه 
وعجبي
مبروك عليكو


----------



## كرامة (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

​ميرسى على الخبر المتفبرك هههههههههههههههههههه

هما بيكذبوا الكذبة ويصدقوا انفسهم


----------



## MAJI (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*

مارلين مونرو بعدما بعثت من جديد بعد تقريبا 50 سنة من وفاتها!!
فبركة جميلة
بس المسلمين هيفرحو اوي بالخبر دة ولو مش همة الي مفبركينو
هتكون مارلين في الجنة 
وحدة من حور العين 
نصيب مين هتطلع ؟!!
يلا يامسلمين الكل يفجر نفسو 
يلحق !!!
شكرا على الموضوع الظريف 
والرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خبر عاجل: مارلين مونرو تشهر إسلامها على يد محمود سلطان ويشهد على إسلامها خالد صلاح وهانى صلاح الدين من جريدة اليوم السابع*



yota قال:


> طيب كاميليا فين  لما هي  ما اسلمتش  ؟
> 
> ليه ما رجعتش بيتها تاني طيب  ؟
> 
> ...



*
1- كاميليا في بيت مع زوجها الكاهن وابنها
وده كان علي لسان زوجها .

2- هتظهر انشاء الله لكن في الوقت الصح .

3- الصوره متفبركه وده راي المسلمين قبل المسيحيين
وتقدر تروح لموقع اليوم السابع وتقرأ كل الردود
او توري الصوره لاي خبير صور انت تعرفه وهو يقلك الحقيقه .

4 - ظهور البطايق والمستندات دي من السهل اي حد يسرقهم في اي وقت
خصوصا الايام اللي فاتت لان كل من هب ودب كان بيدخل الشقه 
وممكن يكون حد من الامن تبع الشيخ ده سرقهم ( الله واعلم برضه ) .

5 - فكري بعقلك مش بعقل ناس تانيه لما الازهر ينفي اسلامها 
وانها راحت الازهر ولما الصوره تكون متفبركه بتاعه النقاب يبقي ده كله 
بيوضح ليكي ايه وياريت تفكري من غير تحيز لاي ناحيه وانتي هتعرفي الحقيقه لوحدك​*


----------

